

Using GNU Screen to perform a command line demo - rphillips
http://www.trolocsis.com/wp/?p=622

======
roller
I love this hack for hitting C-c C-c in vim and having your current paragraph
telegraphed to whatever screen window you want. I imagine it'd work for demos
just as well as developing bash scripts.

[http://technotales.wordpress.com/2007/10/03/like-slime-
for-v...](http://technotales.wordpress.com/2007/10/03/like-slime-for-vim/)

~~~
rphillips
Very cool. I love vim and never came across this post. In fact, the link to
Jerris Welt's post on 'Scripting screen for fun and profit' [1] seems handy
also.

[1]
[http://www.jerri.de/blog/archives/2006/05/02/scripting_scree...](http://www.jerri.de/blog/archives/2006/05/02/scripting_screen_for_fun_and_profit/)

------
alextgordon
The utility used at WWDC is called DemoMonkey:
[http://developer.apple.com/mac/library/samplecode/DemoMonkey...](http://developer.apple.com/mac/library/samplecode/DemoMonkey/Introduction/Intro.html)

 _edit_ : The description in the article sounds like they could have used
DemoAssistant
[http://developer.apple.com/mac/library/samplecode/DemoAssist...](http://developer.apple.com/mac/library/samplecode/DemoAssistant/Introduction/Intro.html)

~~~
rphillips
Thanks for the reference to the OSX tools. I was wondering what they used.

